# Funniest thing you have found....



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

asbestos said:


> I am not sure what one has to do with the other. Were they like worried they were gonna get the HIV?


So, you wouldn't think anything of it, if you saw this in a customers fridge, and you were remodeling their bathroom???? 

Trust me, it's something you think about if you're in the situation. My husband has little nicks on his hands. We didn't worry too much, but it did cross our minds.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Dad and I used to remod old commercial structures (1920's +). The most fun was finding old newspapers and looking at the styles and prices. We also pitched a bunch of old bottles that I now wish that I had.



We find old newspapers all the time up in attics. I like checking the real estate sections were you can find $4,000.00 homes in the primo neighborhoods.

Restoring an 1855 farm house one time and uncovered an intials carved into the window sill. Turns out they belonged to the clients great-great uncle.

Found some scotch bottles in the walls of a couple bathrooms.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Last Year we basically gutted a two story house. Moved a few interior walls around, reinsulated, and finished. Our client bought it to convert into her new business office space (she's a financial advisor with about 6 employees)!!

The original house was built in the 50's. When doing the demo, empty bottles of whiskey kept falling out of the walls and ceiling. They had notes in them. We smashed the bottles and read the notes. They read: "This house built by (can't remember the guys name)". We must have discovered about 20 bottles!! No wonder the place was so out of square (had a hard time making the new walls work because of the bad framing). Also found old news papers, You could buy a nice car for $1500.00 back then :laughing: !!!


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

Repairing double-hung windows in one house, I found an old box wrench tied to the window weight with bailing wire. Apparently the weight was not heavy enough so the carpenter decided to sacrifice a tool to get it done that day.

Yesterday I found a big meat bone under the mudsill in an old house. I guess the carpenters had a good lunch that day.

Same place, under the porch was a 1966 newspaper about Ted Kennedy speaking against the war. Some things never change. Also, 96 Tears was the number one song.

Weirdest find was a big rock up above a ceiling. A 20 pound piece of basalt or gneiss. No, there was no stone chimney or other stonework around. It was just a big rock somebody put there during construction. Who the heck knows why. Maybe it was easier than nailing down some piece of lathe or something.


----------



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

*back up north*

Tearing out an old driveway to pave a new one, we found a VW bettle that was apparently just paved over. This started the guys talking about other things they had come across and one guy had found a BODY!


----------



## jls (Feb 9, 2006)

A Hachet and numerous bottles to many to count and a whole lot of newpapers. The hachet fell out of the ceiling and broke my new drill and a house we remodeled because they wanted better insulation and new walls well can't imagine the house was insulated with nothing but news papers from the early 1900s and in north dakota thats a bad thing.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*trojan*

found an old trojan rubber tin once in an old hotel we were gutting.looked like the bayer asprin tin you get now only held one trojan rubber.priced for a nickel.
also found a plaque with hitler's bust on it made of lead.come to find out,the house we were working on,at one time was pow barracks for hitler's SS troops.another couple a few years ago found paintings inside there walls.their house was also pow barracks.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It wasn't funny, but we ran into an unmarked cemetery while digging footings for a fire station in Houston. It shut the job down and was determined to be a ***** cemetery from the turn of the century after the city archeologists did their thing. The site plan was altered to demarcate the area. We also dug up a lot of bottles, pipes and various "hard" debris from the same site that was later determined to be the **** houses for the shacks surrounding the cemetery.

I have also found whiskey bottles and old newspapers in the walls of restorations.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I ran into the unmarked cemetary once too. Whoo-eee. It was also blacks, slaves ????


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Years ago I was helping my Dad with a big renovation and the owner asked one morning if we could throw a door on a door way to the attic stairwell. Sure we said, so a few hours later I headed up there to get some measurements and from the bottom of the stairwell I could see some weird stuff on the wall upstairs. Well when I took a better look at it I saw a wall about 20' long that was covered floor to ceiling and all the way across with sex toys, leather suits, ball gags, whips, chains, masks with zippers on the mouth, all sorts of spiked rubber stuff and then as I turned and scanned the room he had all kinds of machines and contraptions. One looked like a toilet seat with a motor under it and on the motor were phalic attachments. In the corner was a cross shaped like a "X" with wrist/ankle straps. A heart shaped bed with black leather or vinyl sheets. What looked like a tire swing with a cot under it. Dildos all over the place. I was so creeped out I forgot to get my numbers and went and told my dad that the guy had thousands of dollars in a gay sex dungeon up there, he thought I was kidding so he went and took a look. He looked at it and said we better get outta the attic in case the guy comes home, the second we got back downstairs the guy came through the door. We worked in silence for the rest of the day then laughed till we cried on the drive home.


----------



## jensenconstruction (Mar 30, 2006)

Years back we were doing hotel remodels and it never failed for every block of ten rooms we were given there would be at least one with sex toys or porn hidden under some piece of furniture


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

wackman said:


> Years ago I was helping my Dad with a big renovation and the owner asked one morning if we could throw a door on a door way to the attic stairwell. Sure we said, so a few hours later I headed up there to get some measurements and from the bottom of the stairwell I could see some weird stuff on the wall upstairs. Well when I took a better look at it I saw a wall about 20' long that was covered floor to ceiling and all the way across with sex toys, leather suits, ball gags, whips, chains, masks with zippers on the mouth, all sorts of spiked rubber stuff and then as I turned and scanned the room he had all kinds of machines and contraptions. One looked like a toilet seat with a motor under it and on the motor were phalic attachments. In the corner was a cross shaped like a "X" with wrist/ankle straps. A heart shaped bed with black leather or vinyl sheets. What looked like a tire swing with a cot under it. Dildos all over the place. I was so creeped out I forgot to get my numbers and went and told my dad that the guy had thousands of dollars in a gay sex dungeon up there, he thought I was kidding so he went and took a look. He looked at it and said we better get outta the attic in case the guy comes home, the second we got back downstairs the guy came through the door. We worked in silence for the rest of the day then laughed till we cried on the drive home.


Sounds like he/she was trying to turn the attic into a dungeon, but I have no idea of course. :whistling :innocent:


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

When I used to do abatement we were doing a building that had a drug center in it and in one set of bathrooms there were so many needles we had to slow our work to a crawl. I ended up getting stuck with the demo in there as I was the only one with BBP training.I guess the junkies would ditch them in there, before they got searched or something


----------



## Wabbit (Dec 19, 2003)

We once had our customer's neighbor threaten to report us to the police because he said one of our guys had stolen his marajuana plants.


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

When I was in high school a friend and I were commisioned to demo an old house for a guy who was going to put up a quickie mart in it's place. I was working with a sledgehammer in a bedroom when I took a swipe at a wall. All of these silver coins and started pouring out! The wall cavity was full of them and silver certificates. It turns out the people who lived there during the great depression didn't care for banks so they put a hole in the wall up high and deposited their money in. We debated on what to do with all of it since it was just him and I there. We told the guy who we were doing the demo for and he told us we could split the money for our days wages...$5,000 apiece for a days labor wasn't bad. It turned out the coins were more valuble as collectors items than face value. I kept many of them and still have them. I also found a 6 pack of Budwieser from the 40's in a crawl space...I found a pack of menthol cigarettes from the 30's that were sold for their "healing" properties...Go figure


----------

